# Purpose of Apologetics



## Philip (Jul 13, 2009)

I think part of the issue between presuppositionalism and classical apologetics rests in a fundamental disagreement over the purpose of apologetics. So my question is, what is the purpose of apologetics?

My answer is that the purpose of apologetics is to demonstrate that the Christian faith is a) reasonable b) reasonably held by intelligent rational human beings.


----------



## Zenas (Jul 13, 2009)

To shut the mouth of the unbeliever.


----------



## John Weathersby (Jul 13, 2009)

I would say the purpose is to give a reason for the hope that lies within us with meekness and fear. Further the end goal is to show the unbeliever the truth of scripture. THEN to tell them the good news of the gospel. As always no matter the apologetic, it is always "pre evangalism" as the gospel is Gods power unto salvation.


----------

